# Light Box Tutorial



## RedGinger (Sep 12, 2011)

As they said in this post, natural light is the best, but I guess it depends on what you are photographing.  In their case, it's food, but I'm always looking for photography tips and would like to make a light box.  There's a link on the page on how to do it.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey Laur, I've been messing around with bottle photography lately, and besides wishing I had a better camera, I came up with a pretty simple setup that yields relatively good results..


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 12, 2011)

Here it is: the background is just some wallboard, the gray color of it, as well as the 500w floodlight just above, give a very true glass color. Lots of light is the key, the bottles look cleaner and nicer without a flash..


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, with the flash, there is sometimes too much exposure, or reflections.  I just discovered Picnik, but I haven't tried it on any bottle pics.  I would like a better camera too, but I think it just means we're more talented when we get a good pic with our's.[][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 12, 2011)

You can't beat innate talent! [] 
 Thanks for mentioning picnik, Laur, didn't know about it until now.. it's a neat thing indeed! I go play more..


----------



## ktbi (Sep 15, 2011)

What kind of light bulb do you use Charles? The 'daylight' bulbs seem to give a truer natural light, or does it really matter?


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 15, 2011)

It's a regular old 500w bulb in there.. I haven't tried other bulbs, but comparing the pics on my monitor to the actual bottles, the color is very accurate.. or as Marisa Tomei [][][] says: "..dead on bawwwlzz accurate..". . 
 The light beige walls and carpet in this apartment [:'(] create a yellowish din in here..


----------



## rockbot (Oct 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> It's a regular old 500w bulb in there.. I haven't tried other bulbs, but comparing the pics on my monitor to the actual bottles, the color is very accurate.. or as Marisa Tomei [][][] says: "..dead on bawwwlzz accurate..". .
> The light beige walls and carpet in this apartment [:'(] create a yellowish din in here..


 
 Damn, you got 500w bulbs out your way. The highest I can get is 200w now days. oh and those 18w spiral thingy's. The compact fluorescents only last two years
 with all the moisture we get so they aren't very environmentally friendly in wet areas.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 8, 2011)

They're not exactly new, what I got.. in fact this bulb is prolly 45 years old.. gets hot as bawls it does.. I get scared if it's on more than 2 minutes!


----------

